# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > N1c >  N subclade table based on 60K FtDNA samples

## Expredel

```
######################   N1a1   N1a2    N1a    N1b     N1     N2      N    N-* !ISOGG  other   all
           Afghanistan   4.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.88   0.00  95.12    41
               Albania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    50
               Algeria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   151
               Armenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   384
               Austria   0.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00  99.51   204
            Azerbaijan   0.00   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.89   1.79   0.00  98.21   112
               Bahrain   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   178
               Belarus   4.08   0.00   0.00   0.23   0.00   0.00   0.91   5.90   0.68  94.10   441
               Belgium   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   267
Bosnia and Herzegovina   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.06   2.13   1.06  97.87    94
                Brazil   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    68
              Bulgaria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.32   0.32   0.00  99.68   316
                Canada   0.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.56   0.00  99.44   180
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    80
               Croatia   0.98   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.98   1.96   0.00  98.04   102
        Czech Republic   1.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.44   2.63   0.44  97.37   228
               Denmark   0.21   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.42   0.63   0.00  99.37   478
                 Egypt   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   180
               England   0.08   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.03   0.11   0.00  99.89  6107
               Estonia  25.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  12.50  43.75   6.25  56.25    64
               Finland  38.20   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  21.78  62.99   2.91  37.00  2851
                France   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00  99.89  1852
               Georgia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   456
               Germany   0.67   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.14   0.81   0.00  99.19  3458
                Greece   0.19   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.19   0.00  99.81   523
               Hungary   1.51   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.15   0.75   2.41   0.00  97.59   663
                 India   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00  99.72   354
                  Iran   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   177
                  Iraq   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.21   0.21   0.00  99.79   972
               Ireland   0.05   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.05   0.00  99.95  6113
                 Italy   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.14   0.00  99.86  1404
                 Japan   1.16   2.33   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.49   6.98   0.00  93.02    86
                Jordan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   108
            Kazakhstan   2.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.08   4.42   0.00  95.58   385
                Kuwait   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   509
            Kyrgyzstan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    51
                Latvia  18.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.15  23.62   2.36  76.38   127
               Lebanon   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.62   0.62   0.00  99.38   162
                 Libya   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   169
             Lithuania  16.61   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.83  25.97   0.53  74.03   566
                Mexico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   214
               Moldova   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    46
               Morocco   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   101
           Netherlands   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.15   0.15  99.85   667
      Northern Ireland   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.18   0.00  99.82   543
                Norway   2.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.81   3.00   0.13  97.00  1598
                  Oman   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   100
              Pakistan   1.12   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.12   0.00  98.88    89
 Palestinian Territory   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   108
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    63
                Poland   2.26   0.04   0.00   0.09   0.00   0.00   1.24   3.84   0.21  96.16  2345
              Portugal   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   660
           Puerto Rico   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    67
                 Qatar   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   244
               Romania   1.52   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.51   0.51   2.53   0.00  97.47   198
    Russian Federation   5.44   0.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.49   9.54   0.27  90.46  2609
          Saudi Arabia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.04   0.04   0.00  99.96  2790
              Scotland   0.02   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.02   0.04   0.00  99.96  4863
                Serbia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.06   1.06   3.19   1.06  96.81    94
              Slovakia   1.40   0.47   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.47   0.93   3.26   0.00  96.74   215
              Slovenia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    71
                 Spain   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.12   0.00  99.88  1653
                 Sudan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   189
                Sweden   3.97   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.09   6.60   0.54  93.40  1864
           Switzerland   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   499
  Syrian Arab Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   117
               Tunisia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   136
                Turkey   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.50   0.50   0.00  99.50   595
               Ukraine   2.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.61   3.93   0.20  96.07   993
  United Arab Emirates   0.20   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.20   0.00  99.80   490
        United Kingdom   0.04   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.04   0.00  99.96  2544
         United States   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00  1583
            Uzbekistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.45   6.45   0.00  93.55    62
                 Wales   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   495
                 Yemen   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   318
                   ALL   2.71   0.03   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.01   1.52   4.50   0.21  95.53 60539
```

N1c was renamed to N1a in 2017. The presence of N1a in Japan is interesting. The YFull data suggests N may have moved into Siberia as early as 36K years ago, with several southward migrations starting 22K years ago.

----------


## laint

I understand, that N1a was present in Hongshan culture and earlier West Liao River valley.

----------


## carbow

PerYourHealth is an online website for making your health insurance payments. peryourhealth is an abominable company. Hired by unscrupulous doctors it causes hardship and distress to those patients who had the misfortune to be treated.

----------

